

Functional UI Programming (React, ClojureScript, live coding) - cjohansen
http://vimeo.com/user18356272/review/96639841/5556b7d3ab

======
cjohansen
The code from the presentation is here: [https://github.com/cjohansen/om-
sweeper](https://github.com/cjohansen/om-sweeper)

